# Have u ever met someone who does everything "Wrong" but their still huge?



## god hand (Jul 14, 2005)

"Eat 20 times a day, train once a year, at most 6 reps, 10,000 a day, 400 grams of protein" I could continue, but is this really necessary for growth? Well I mean all people thats 5'10 225 huge as hell dont do this, yet I know a lot of people that eat whatever the hell they want to went they want to. Train same muscle everyday and its huge as hell. Micky D's are their favorite food. Yet their body looks amazing. Have you all ever met someone like this?


----------



## MyK (Jul 14, 2005)

No


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jul 14, 2005)

Genetics can play a big role in things like this. Otherwise, they must be doing something right for their bodies.


----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes there people like me who trained their asses off for 15+ years then said fuck it.......muscle memory is a beautiful thing.


----------



## god hand (Jul 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes there people like me who trained their asses off for 15+ years then said fuck it.......muscle memory is a beautiful thing.


----------



## god hand (Jul 14, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> No


----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

>


Train hard and smart for 10 years and you will know what I'm talking about...................you skinny bitaaaaach.


----------



## Flakko (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah, I've met people like that, they eat whatever and train like 5 days a week, and they are f...cking big and ripped! I eat a lot, use protein supplements and still costs me a lot to gain muscle mass...


----------



## god hand (Jul 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Train hard and smart for 10 years and you will know what I'm talking about...................you skinny bitaaaaach.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jul 14, 2005)

Basically, once you train the proper way and become 'huge' you can slack off and maintain that same look without much effort is what it seems like he's saying.


----------



## god hand (Jul 14, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Basically, once you train the proper way and become 'huge' you can slack off and maintain that same look without much effort is what it seems like he's saying.


Thats not what I'm saying. I'm saying their are people who work their ass off at the gym and look fantastic with no supplements or special diet.


----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Basically, once you train the proper way and become 'huge' you can slack off and maintain that same look without much effort is what it seems like he's saying.


If he had studied in school he would understand my post......By the way GH it also applies to your education..


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jul 14, 2005)

That's a good point. Once you obtain a certain skill (or study something), it takes little effort to keep that skill and only a little review for the knowledge to come back to you.


----------



## god hand (Jul 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If he had studied in school he would understand my post......By the way GH it also applies to your education..


To be honest, once I got to high school, I said fuck it and didnt do shit except study history.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 14, 2005)

It's genectics.


----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> To be honest, once I got to high school, I said fuck it and didnt do shit except study history.


Whats the square root of this room white boy?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 14, 2005)

It's called genetics godhand. Ever think of that?


----------



## god hand (Jul 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Whats the square root of this room white boy?


I cant remember what that even means!  l x w?


----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> It's called genetics godhand. Ever think of that?


Mabey, but when you see these 30+ yead old guys walking in the gym once a month just remember some of them hit the weights hard as hell from 14-25 and now its all gravy.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Mabey, but when you see these 30+ yead old guys walking in the gym once a month just remember some of them hit the weights hard as hell from 14-25 and now its all gravy.



true


----------



## LAM (Jul 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> "Eat 20 times a day, train once a year, at most 6 reps, 10,000 a day, 400 grams of protein" I could continue, but is this really necessary for growth? Well I mean all people thats 5'10 225 huge as hell dont do this, yet I know a lot of people that eat whatever the hell they want to went they want to. Train same muscle everyday and its huge as hell. Micky D's are their favorite food. Yet their body looks amazing. Have you all ever met someone like this?



I guess it depends on what you consider big.  I don't consider 5'10 225 lbs big but considering I know people who are 5'10 @ 290 lbs and ripped just about everyone is small compared to them myself included.

but no I don't or haven't known anyone like that trains and eats completely wrong with a great build.  seen many with decent builds but never a guy with a great torso and legs.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 14, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I know people who are 5'10 @ 290 lbs and ripped just about everyone is small compared to them myself included.


 Those are pro numbers.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 15, 2005)

my bro is a good example, 2 weeks ago his bf was prolly 13 but now i can see his abs easly and he only trains once a month maybe and he is still stronger then me


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 15, 2005)

One word...

...Steroids


----------



## OMNIFEX (Jul 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> One word...
> 
> ...Steroids





Sorry, its Genetics. 

And you would be surprised how many of them look more than they weigh. 

They pack on muscles very fast, and, can eat whatever junk food out there
and, don't get fat.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 15, 2005)

Yup, I've seen a few gentic 'freaks'... lucky bastards!
They eat like shit and train like shit and still look amazing.  
I'm always left wondering though just _how_ amazing they could really be if they trained and dieted properly, hell I'd want to see just how far I could take it if I were fortunate to be that genetically gifted.


----------



## god hand (Jul 15, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Those are pro numbers.


Yes I'm talking about normal people that look great. Not an Yates or anything like that.


----------



## god hand (Jul 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> One word...
> 
> ...Steroids


I said they use NOsupplements. I guess you didnt see that part.


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Yes I'm talking about normal people that look great. Not an Yates or anything like that.


I know what your talking about.....not the LA roid freeks but the normal freeks who dont do steroids and hardly ever train yet they still bench 400+ and have 19 inch arms ect....
Like I said before most if not all of them probably lifted hard for years...and not don't give a crap...


----------



## Premiere (Jul 15, 2005)

my cousin eats like shit and trains the same body part like everyday almost. He just turned 16 a few days ago and can bench 350. He is ripped 5'10 210 lbs, line backer and tight end for our high school. He came over to my house the other day and we worked out together, he worked his chest, shoulders, biceps, and quads. then he went and ran, and then fixed himself a cheeseburger with lettuce, tomato, mayo and mustard, he also ate some pop corn and a donut my dad brought home. and he drinks almost no water wat so ever. I always see him with juice or gatorade! yet he has a very nice body! i hate him!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 15, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I said they use NOsupplements. I guess you didnt see that part.


And you believe them...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 15, 2005)

I've met some genetically gifted people that have made me envious. Naturally broad shoulders, big arms, still carrying abs and drinking 5 nights a week and slamming pizzas burgers and burritos. I remember a couple Italian guys my freshman year of high school that were benching 185 with no training, progressed quickly, and they were both not really large guys in terms of - they weighed probably 30-35 pounds under that mark. They progressed quickly in strength, and I actually saw one years later in college most likely juiced, really built and probably around 11% bodyfat or thereabouts. These are the guys that can't seem to do anything wrong.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, at my high school, there are a lot of "freaks".
Mostly jocks who slack off during their forced workouts, eat jelly on bread....etc.

that doesnt bother me as much as those who think they are freaking awesome, just becuase they were born. You know?

I know some guys who workout on their own maybe once a month, and they come into the weight room and take their shirts off for attention...
Its those that don't deserve.

It always seems like the people with the most potential, use it the least.


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Well, at my high school, there are a lot of "freaks".
> Mostly jocks who slack off during their forced workouts, eat jelly on bread....etc.
> 
> that doesnt bother me as much as those who think they are freaking awesome, just becuase they were born. You know?
> ...


Jelly on bread????? is that a French dish?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 15, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> It always seems like the people with the most potential, use it the least.


 It like that with everything.


----------



## god hand (Jul 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> And you believe them...


Damn youre an idiot. What type of people do u think I'm talking about?


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Damn youre an idiot. What type of people do u think I'm talking about?


I agree 100% he is a


----------



## OMNIFEX (Jul 16, 2005)

Premiere said:
			
		

> my cousin eats like shit and trains the same body part like everyday almost. He just turned 16 a few days ago and can bench 350. He is ripped 5'10 210 lbs, line backer and tight end for our high school. He came over to my house the other day and we worked out together, he worked his chest, shoulders, biceps, and quads. then he went and ran, and then fixed himself a cheeseburger with lettuce, tomato, mayo and mustard, he also ate some pop corn and a donut my dad brought home. and he drinks almost no water wat so ever. I always see him with juice or gatorade! yet he has a very nice body! i hate him!!




 Thats good genetics for you.

You shouldn't hate him though. Dude has no power in making his body react
like that. He was born with it. Kinda like blaming someone born with blue
eyes, when yours is green.......


----------



## Mudge (Jul 16, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> It always seems like the people with the most potential, use it the least.



That was exactly my point when bringing up why gifted people rarely compete. When it is no challenge, it seems many people dont give a shyt about their natural abilities. Sometimes this is not true, but most of the people I knew in naturally really good shape, with large muscles and zero training, drank and ate like shyt and were never interested in lifting AT ALL.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 16, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Damn youre an idiot. What type of people do u think I'm talking about?


First of all, the reason you brought up this topic, is beacause you are
envious of someones ability to do whatever...

Get shredded and still gain, get super huge, get super strong...

What would you say the percentage is of people who truely have this ability?

5-10% - ?

I know so many people that have trained on gear and won't admit it...
Or take tons of supplements, and still claim, "I just eat right"...

I went over to one guys house for a party one time,
this guy claimed he never needed any help from "CHEMICALS"

I was looking through his kitchen for a clean glass, 
and found a cupboard that GNC would have been proud
to show in their store

The guys who truely have ability are usually Olympiads or WR holders
or are few and far between...

Keep believing what you are told young man...  

I'm sure LAM has some prime real estate he wants to sell you as well


----------



## Mudge (Jul 16, 2005)

Not even close to 5 or 10% honestly.


----------



## god hand (Jul 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> First of all, the reason you brought up this topic, is beacause you are
> envious of someones ability to do whatever...
> 
> Get shredded and still gain, get super huge, get super strong...
> ...



You just dont get it do u? The people I'm talking about dont even know what creatine and shit like that is u fucking idiot! Their scared to take supplements.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 16, 2005)

I used to work with a guy who was shredded.  I know for a fact he would eat 6 or 7 white castle burgers and a bag of curly fries (the freezer bag, not the drive thru bag) and go right to bed.  Made me ill to watch, made it worse to see how cut up he was.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 16, 2005)

A friend of mine in High School was a complete gentic freak.  He did nothing!  I mean nothing....he drank, he ate like shit and when he barely worked out and when he did it was half assed and he wasn't even trying.  This kid was about 6'1" ripped and muscular and athletic as hell.  He was a started on the football team.  He didn't even work hard.  He treated it as a joke.  He was just really gifted.  Without trying he made all state and he was even given a scolarship to college to play.  He didn't care, he was so lax about his training and practicing.  He was just a complete genetic freak though.  Fast, strong, everything.  I always wondered what would have happened if he gave a shit and really tried.  Who knows the potential he really had.  It was like Mudge said, he was just really gifted that he didn't even care to use his talent.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 16, 2005)

A guy who lived one room over on my floor last year... he was really strong, CRAPPY SKINNY LEGS, but massive upper body. Never did anything but wrestle. Then he starts lifting last semester, and suddenly, because he is big (not from anything he did though), he thinks he knows how to do everything.

I'm in the gym one day doing deadlifts with straps on. He jokingly goes... "still cheating with those straps huh?" I was just like... "I'll agree that it's cheating, when you somehow prove that deadlifts are intended to be a grip exercise. Until then I'm not gonna deadlift to get more forearm strength, and i'm gonna keep using my straps."


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 16, 2005)

not 1 kid in my school was huge, genetically gifted. Most were either skinny, fat, or average built.


----------



## BruiseKnee (Jul 16, 2005)

its all perception, you dont really know what these people do when youre not with them 24/7


----------



## GFR (Jul 16, 2005)

BruiseKnee said:
			
		

> its all perception, you dont really know what these people do when youre not with them 24/7


Best post on this thread.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 16, 2005)

Wasn't perception with the guy I mentioned... he lived right next to me and I saw him almost 24/7. He did lift at school, but never with good form or anything.


----------



## god hand (Jul 16, 2005)

BruiseKnee said:
			
		

> its all perception, you dont really know what these people do when youre not with them 24/7


Damn I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## god hand (Jul 16, 2005)

BruiseKnee said:
			
		

> its all perception, you dont really know what these people do when youre not with them 24/7


Worst post on this thread.  I'm not talking about Chris Cook or some freak like that. I'm talking about a human being.


----------



## huesoloco (Jul 17, 2005)

No.


----------



## asicx (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah, gotta be genetics.  Go to a high school, preferably heavily diverse ethnic breakdown.  Randomly draw out 20 Asian kids, 20 white-Euro kids, and 20 African-American kids.  For some odd reason, African-American kids (by kids, I just mean teens) tend to have more muscle...or shall we say their muscles show more, and chances are, they don't need to make sure they have enough fish oil caps or protein shakes in a day.  And its not ridiculously huge muscles I'm talking about, their muscles just have more finesse and shape.  Asian kids come in two sizes: skinny or fat   that's me!  And white-European kids tend to come in more shapes and sizes from all over the spectrum.  These are all just my own observations.


----------



## god hand (Sep 10, 2006)

I've notice some people have slow metabolisms wear they can withhold a lot of muscle yet not eat a like


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2006)

god hand said:


> I've notice some people have slow metabolisms wear they can withhold a lot of muscle yet not eat a like



that sentence makes no sense at all.  Another gem got hand!  Congratulations...you are a moron.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 10, 2006)

god hand said:


> I've notice some people have slow metabolisms wear they can withhold a lot of muscle yet not eat a like



this thread is two years old.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 10, 2006)

god hand said:


> "Eat 20 times a day, train once a year, at most 6 reps, 10,000 a day, 400 grams of protein" I could continue, but is this really necessary for growth? Well I mean all people thats 5'10 225 huge as hell dont do this, yet I know a lot of people that eat whatever the hell they want to went they want to. Train same muscle everyday and its huge as hell. Micky D's are their favorite food. Yet their body looks amazing. Have you all ever met someone like this?


 
No... I've seen guys with horrible form moving decent weight around, but they looked like girly men still. I'm big for the amount of work I've put in if that's what you mean... So is my father.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 11, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> this thread is two years old.


Whoa P-Funk labelled him an idiot and not one day later he promotes to *Fucking Idiot!* Congratulations!


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 11, 2006)

I know it's an old thread, but here's my 2 cents...

Everybody I know who does things the wrong way and still grow and look awesome.....

drum roll please














Are on Steroids.  Hell I did 2 cycles and gained 40lbs doing bullshit.  I mean, EVERYTHING wrong.  I have learned SO much on this site and by doing my own research....and now I don't know if or when I might even think of another cycle...things are going too good right now to tamper with my hormones.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 11, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Steroids!


That's also the case with all the guys at my gym. Haven't seen 1 guy with a decent workout, but most of them are bloody huge and strong. Supplements are the #1 export product of my gym.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 11, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> That's also the case with all the guys at my gym. Haven't seen 1 guy with a decent workout, but most of them are bloody huge and strong. Supplements are the #1 export product of my gym.



Oh I know.  Now I'm not "anti-steroids" by any means.  But for myself, I was young and dumb.  I still am young but I have a much firmer grasp on the subject and a better perspective IMO.


----------



## StanUk (Sep 12, 2006)

asicx said:


> Yeah, gotta be genetics.  Go to a high school, preferably heavily diverse ethnic breakdown.  Randomly draw out 20 Asian kids, 20 white-Euro kids, and 20 African-American kids.  For some odd reason, African-American kids (by kids, I just mean teens) tend to have more muscle...or shall we say their muscles show more, and chances are, they don't need to make sure they have enough fish oil caps or protein shakes in a day.  And its not ridiculously huge muscles I'm talking about, their muscles just have more finesse and shape.  Asian kids come in two sizes: skinny or fat   that's me!  And white-European kids tend to come in more shapes and sizes from all over the spectrum.  These are all just my own observations.



People of African American origin genetically have lower body fat, and also since there skin is darker the muscle shows much clearer.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

Must...resist...urge...


----------



## blueboy75 (Sep 14, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Oh I know.  Now I'm not "anti-steroids" by any means.  But for myself, I was young and dumb.  I still am young but I have a much firmer grasp on the subject and a better perspective IMO.



Totally agree.

I did a cycle nearly 13 years ago now (at 19) ate like crap, trained exactly the same split week in week out, went out and party 3-4 nights per week and still put on 25lb.

First and last time I ever do any crap like that.

Knowledge is power.

You will always come across people who make it look easy, but you dont really know what they do to get that way.  Concentrate on what works best for yourself IMO


----------



## Valias (Sep 14, 2006)

Way to make steroids sound appealing. I've been working my ass off for a few years now, and sometimes it hurts when i see people catch up in a matter of weeks, sometimes it makes me want to throw in the towel, sometimes it pushes me harder.

Wow that's about the most emotional and crying post i've done.

someone slap me? (not foreman he's too buff)


----------



## GFR (Sep 14, 2006)

StanUk said:


> People of African American origin genetically have lower body fat, and also since there skin is darker the muscle shows much clearer.


Racist


----------



## god hand (Sep 25, 2006)

P-funk said:


> that sentence makes no sense at all.  Another gem got hand!  Congratulations...you are a moron.



O'rly? Lets say Jack weight 190lbs and is 5'10. He takes in 3000 calories a day and his body burns off 2000 calories a day. 

Now lets say John weight 190lbs and is 5'10. He takes in 3000 calories a day and his body burns off 2500 calories a day. 

Which one would have an easier time keeping their muscle?  Which one would have an easier time gaining muscle? 


Why must I break everything down on this site? Are you people kids or adults? 

And since I'm such a moron explain to me why I'm wrong.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 25, 2006)

*Waits for P-Funk and Foreman to eat Godhand alive and shit him out*


----------



## god hand (Sep 25, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> *Waits for P-Funk and Foreman to eat Godhand alive and shit him out*


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 25, 2006)

god hand said:


> O'rly? Lets say Jack weight 190lbs and is 5'10. He takes in 3000 calories a day and his body burns off 2000 calories a day.
> 
> Now lets say John weight 190lbs and is 5'10. He takes in 3000 calories a day and his body burns off 2500 calories a day.
> 
> ...



Since both examples are in a positive energy balance...the maintenance of muscle will have more to do with other variables.


----------



## assassin (Sep 26, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Since both examples are in a positive energy balance...the maintenance of muscle will have more to do with other variables.



I think you mean genetics.....and body type (endo/ecto..) ???


----------



## god hand (Sep 26, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Since both examples are in a positive energy balance...the maintenance of muscle will have more to do with other variables.



Like metabolism?


----------

